# Tuna can - size target



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everybody :wave:

Tried to shoot tuna can-size target from 20 m distance.

I think that this bandset that I'm using, is better under 17 m distance.

Here's the video


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

M8 hexnuts? That's pretty great shooting Btw. how do you position them in the pouch?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks stej



stej said:


> M8 hexnuts? Btw. how do you position them in the pouch?


M8 hexnuts and sometimes M10, if I want heavier ammo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting at that distance!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like it. Great shooting!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Truly impressive!!!

I've been shooting as an adult almost a year and haven't even started tying for that distance beyond messing around.

The hand stability alone is something to be proud of.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great shooting man! Fantastic at 20 meters. Glad to see another hex nut shooter. They simply are better than round ammo in my opinion. Thank you for the video.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Charles, Tag, Ibojoe, inconvenience and NaturalFork :wave:



inconvenience said:


> I've been shooting as an adult almost a year and haven't even started tying for that distance beyond messing around.


Maybe You should try 



NaturalFork said:


> Great shooting man! Fantastic at 20 meters. Glad to see another hex nut shooter. They simply are better than round ammo in my opinion. Thank you for the video.


Hex nuts are my summertime ammo, cheap and easy to get.


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Great shooting Kalevala!!!

NaturalFork, where do you get cheap hex nuts in the US?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I would never have figured they would fly straight for that distance. This video finally convinced me to try them.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> I would never have figured they would fly straight for that distance. This video finally convinced me to try them.


They are ok as an ammo. But sometimes they simply fly a little bit off. I think it's because they are no properly loaded in the pouch. Btw. I shoot M6 which are more prone to place it incorrectly in the pouch. Even smaller are tricky for me..


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great shooting. i've found that a good target holder is the flip top from a drink can.
clip through one of the loops to form a hoof that can be opened and closed, and tie a string to the other loop. It's almost a tiny carabiner .

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

spacepilot said:


> Great shooting Kalevala!!!
> 
> NaturalFork, where do you get cheap hex nuts in the US?


Amazon. I shoot the 5/16 ones


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Great Shooting.Keep it up.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

stej said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > I would never have figured they would fly straight for that distance. This video finally convinced me to try them.
> ...


Well even perfect ball ammo is subject to bad releases. I definitely plan on at least experimenting with these. Probably the heavier more rounded ones.

No matter what this was ace shooting man.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Steve32 said:


> Great shooting. i've found that a good target holder is the flip top from a drink can.
> clip through one of the loops to form a hoof that can be opened and closed, and tie a string to the other loop. It's almost a tiny carabiner .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk





Rrqwe said:


> Great Shooting.Keep it up.





inconvenience said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

That is some great shooting! Thanks

J


----------

